# Kendal



## Gnomus (Aug 25, 2017)

Have just returned from a trip round the Cumbrian coast. Heard on BBC Cumbria that South Lakeland council have decided to close an unofficial car park on common land next to the river in Kendal. Sounds like it may be the stopover on the POI map. 

To be fair when i tried to park there it was full overcrowded of cars and vans parked in a haphazard way and it was dangerous, a range rover had to reverse off the site onto the main road. 

Apparently it was a report about safety during the day that lead to the decision rather than overnight parking.  A spokesman said that adopting this common land and converting to a car park  would be difficult because of the legal process. A local activist then came on to say that they would challenge any change of use so it looks like it will have to be  landscaped as public open space.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks for the information.

Yes it is the POI location ... I had best remove it.

More details can be seen here:

Free car park at New Road, Kendal, to be closed by South Lakeland District Council to create green space (From The Westmorland Gazette)


----------

